# Broadcasting Authority upholds complaints against TV3 "PlayTV" quiz show



## Brendan Burgess (4 Oct 2009)

On page 4 of today's Sunday Times, it is reported that the Broadcasting Complaints Commission has criticized TV 3 for an unfair quiz it runs. 

I can't find the article online but here is an earlier version of the story from the Tribune


----------



## allthedoyles (4 Oct 2009)

Great news - it needs to be taken off the air asap IMO .

But this show , is successfully running in over 30 countries , and apparently 27 complaints against it have been resolved ( god knows how )

Criticizing is one thing , but taking the necessary action is another


----------



## NOAH (4 Oct 2009)

*Aha - TV3 Play Tv gets its cumuppance-I complained*

*Aha - TV3 Play Tv gets its cumuppance - I complained*

Today in the ST there is a nice article to show action has been taken.

http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/news/world/ireland/article6860405.ece

noah


----------



## ajapale (4 Oct 2009)

I think that the BCC should be abolished to save money in the current economic environment.

If fools want to be parted with their money then so be it. Perhaps the government should put a 5c tax on all calls made to such shows?


----------



## Brendan Burgess (27 Jan 2010)

It has found again against Play TV in its [broken link removed]

Summarised in today's [broken link removed] 



> Play TV "misleading and unfair" Broadcast watchdog
> 
> RONAN McGREEVYTV3’S LATE-NIGHT game show  _PlayTV_ engaged in practices that were “misleading and unfair”, the broadcasting watchdog has found. The programme has been the subject of complaints from viewers since it was first broadcast last summer.
> In its first ruling the Broadcasting Authority of Ireland’s (BAI) upheld 10 complaints against  _PlayTV_ to add to the 16 upheld by its predecessor, the Broadcasting Complaints Commission (BCC).
> ...


----------



## Brendan Burgess (27 Jan 2010)

From time to time, people post on askaboutmoney asking what the answer to last night's question was!

What can we do to highlight this?


----------



## seantheman (27 Jan 2010)

Brendan said:


> From time to time, people post on askaboutmoney asking what the answer to last night's question was!
> 
> What can we do to highlight this?


 

 Just give the answer in capitals?


----------



## jhegarty (27 Jan 2010)

Brendan said:


> From time to time, people post on askaboutmoney asking what the answer to last night's question was!
> 
> What can we do to highlight this?




The BCC/BAI have been very ineffectual in this, there has been upheld complaints going back months now and they haven't even forced TV3 to read them out on air.


----------



## NOAH (29 Jan 2010)

*Play tv - tv3 - a result for my complaint*

success,  the BAI have upheld my complaint and there should now be onscreen messages to make this set up fairer.  I may watch tonight just to see if they have complied.

noah


----------

